# CBS file ; STATUS_FILE_CORRUPT_ERROR



## Aubrey12 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey everyone, i'm new so please bare with me 
-

I received a BSOD earlier, with the error ; CRITICAL PROCESS DIED.
Then i ran a sfc/scannow

then..

Verification stopped at 51% complete.
Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation" while performing SFC scan. 

the CBS file error is below.

CSI [email protected]/7/12:23:15:37.749 (F) onecore\base\wcp\sil\merged\ntu\ntsystem.cpp(3561): Error STATUS_FILE_CORRUPT_ERROR originated in function Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation:irectFileSystemProvider::SysReadFile expression: (null)
[gle=0x80004005]

Do you guys/gals recommend i get professional call out service?

Thanks for reading!

(i have a windows 10, 64bit, with most recent updates)(yesterday).


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Try the chkdsk command first:
Right click the Start icon and then the command prompt (Admin)
At the prompt, type chkdsk /r and then enter.
The command may be rejected, with a message that the HD cannot be locked. It will ask if the disk can be checked at the next restart. Say yes (Y)
These processes can take a while, with the size of modern disks - be patient.
Drop out of the command prompt and restart the computer.
At the end of the process, run the sfc again and see if all is ok.


----------



## Aubrey12 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have done the following, leaving it run for a couple hours.
I have come back to a fully functioning Pc, besides the fact any normal instan running programes i.e steam comes up with a error ;
*Fix Application Error 0xc0000142. *and does not run.

I also tried to run the CMD + REGEDIT. I get this error ; 
*Extended attributes are inconsistent.*

A big white X with a red background, indicating "C:\WINDOWS\system32.cmd.exe "the extended attributes are inconsistent"

I can not perform the sfc /scannow operation due to these errors.
& also, whenver i try to click my windows, it freeze's then closes the tab.

Anything i run, such as videos or music on my pc will automatically close without any warning.


----------



## Aubrey12 (Jul 12, 2017)

update. Restarted twice. sfc /scannow has completed and windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations. 
What does this mean, what what do i do next? 

THank you


----------

